# Land to hunt?



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

anyone know of any good land I can hunt with my father on? for free.. for deer? hogs or feral pigs? doves? turkey?

In NORTH CAROLINA


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

check here... you should be able to find some place close to you... page 55 is where the section on game lands start...

http://www.ncwildlife.org/


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

the public game lands here are over hunted and have small deer


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game Lands*

I personally do not hunt game lands anymore. My uncle hunts game land exclusivly. He generally takes a trophy buck from game lands each year. 

Most hunters hunt close to the road or where there is easy access. The easy hunted land quickly becomes over hunted and quality deer are scarce. The older and larger deer avoid the area with the most hunting pressure. This is true on any land. Older wiser deer are harder to kill because they are smart and I guess have more experience. Who knows.

My uncle will hike several miles back into the woods and set up a stand. He has to go in much earlier than the hunters that hunt the land close to the road. He says if he sees another hunter then he did not go far enough. He is hunting land with almost no hunting pressure. It is still game lands but it is so far off the road very few hunters will venture that far to hunt. 

Where you find young deer there has to be older and larger deer there to. Just try a different strategy. It works for many many other hunters that have to hunt game lands.

I am to fat and lazy to hike miles back in the woods. And if I did kill one I would have to drag it out. I lease land that has very little hunting pressure.
But it does work if all you have is game lands.

Darin


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah but where im at(Currituck) you can only go so far in.. its a big bit of land.. but after a lil bit of walking is all marsh.. theres not enough solid land in the public area..

but im looking for good land where people know there is deer but i aint gotta join a club in Northeast North Carolina other than public game lands and i can use a shotgun, possibly rifle


----------

